# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) >  Εγκαίνια του νέου επιβατηγού οχηματαγωγού πλοίου Νήσος Ρόδος.

## Maroulis Nikos

*WELCOME ON BOARD*
nisos rodos26.jpg

nisos rodos-24.jpg

nisos rodos-20.jpg

nisos rodos-18.jpg

nisos rodos-16.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*CASTELLO BAR*
nisos rodos-11.jpg

nisos rodos-5.jpg

nisos rodos-8.jpg

nisos rodos-9.jpg

nisos rodos-13.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*CASTELLO LOUNGE*
nisos rodos-1.jpg

nisos rodos-15.jpg

nisos rodos-28.jpg

nisos rodos-34.jpg

nisos rodos-31.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*COLOSSUS ATRIUM*
nisos rodos-36.jpg

nisos rodos-41.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ*
nisos rodos-38.jpg 
nisos rodos-48.jpg 
nisos rodos-52.jpg 
*Συνεχίζεται ...*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνέχεια ...*
nisos rodos-55.jpg 
nisos rodos-58.jpg 
nisos rodos-61.jpg 
nisos rodos-63.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*LINDOS SELF SERVICE*
nisos rodos-65.jpg

nisos rodos-67.jpg

nisos rodos-70.jpg

*Συνεχίζεται...*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνέχεια...*
nisos rodos-74.jpg

nisos rodos-77.jpg

nisos rodos-100.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*KAMIROS THEATER*
*nisos rodos-94.jpg

nisos rodos-98.jpg

nisos rodos-90.jpg

nisos rodos-85.jpg

nisos rodos-79.jpg*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*PANORAMIC SEA VIEWS AREA*
nisos rodos-103.jpg

*RHODES AIR SEATS AREA*
nisos rodos-161.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ*
*nisos rodos-42.jpg

nisos rodos-43.jpg

nisos rodos-105.jpg

nisos rodos-109.jpg

nisos rodos-116.jpg*

*Συνεχίζεται...*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνέχεια...*
nisos rodos-141.jpg

nisos rodos-144.jpg

nisos rodos-149.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΓΕΦΥΡΑ*
nisos rodos-122.jpg

nisos rodos-124.jpg

nisos rodos-126.jpg

nisos rodos-128.jpg

nisos rodos-130.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Για τα σχόλια σας στο ακόλουθο Link:*
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=356185#post356185

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πειραιάς, 18 Ιουνίου 2010

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ**Εγκαίνια του νέου επιβατηγού οχηματαγωγού πλοίου «Νήσος Ρόδος» της* *Hellenic**Seaways*
Με ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία πραγματοποιήθηκαν την Παρασκευή 18 Ιουνίου 2010 στην Ακτή Βασιλειάδη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά τα εγκαίνια του νέου επιβατηγού-οχηματαγωγού πλοίου «Νήσος Ρόδος» της Hellenic Seaways λίγες ώρες πριν από το  ταξίδι του στο νέο δρομολόγιο της εταιρείας Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Κως-Ρόδος.

Το πλήρως ανακαινισμένο και αναβαθμισμένο «Νήσος Ρόδος» εγκαινιάστηκε παρουσία των τοπικών αρχών, εκπροσώπων του χώρου της ναυτιλίας, ταξιδιωτικών πρακτόρων και φίλων της Hellenic Seaways τους οποίους υποδέχθηκαν ο πλοίαρχος του πλοίου κ. Βασίλης Γεροντάκης και ο Β’ Αντιπρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. της Hellenic Seaways κ. Κωνσταντίνος Κληρονόμος. 

Πρόκειται για το 2ο πλοίο που εντάσσεται φέτος στον στόλο της εταιρείας και το 11ο πλοίο από το 2005, αποδεικνύοντας τη δέσμευση της εταιρείας να ισχυροποιήσει την παρουσία της στον χώρο της ακτοπλοΐας και να αξιοποιήσει την κερδοφορία της με επενδύσεις στην ανάπτυξη του στόλου και των υπηρεσιών της. 

Το «Νήσος Ρόδος» έχει μήκος 192,50 μέτρα και πλάτος 27 μέτρα και κινείται με ταχύτητα 23 κόμβων έχοντας τη δυνατότητα να μεταφέρει 750 οχήματα ή 180 φορτηγά και 1.600 επιβάτες. Διαθέτει 68 εξωτερικές καμπίνες δίκλινες και τετράκλινες και άνετους χώρους εστίασης και χαλάρωσης για όλους τους επιβάτες. Πιο συγκεκριμένα το πλοίο περιλαμβάνει:
·                ένα εστιατόριο σελφ σέρβις με πανοραμική θέα
·                2 εσωτερικά μπαρ στο κεντρικό deck: το MANDRAKI μπαρ και το KAMIROS μπαρ 
·                ένα ανοιχτό μπαρ στο πάνω κατάστρωμα 
·                εξωτερική θέα από όλους τους χώρους 
·                υπερσύγχρονα αναπαυτικά καθίσματα στην οικονομική θέση
·                προκαθορισμένες θέσεις ασφαλείας για αμαξίδια και πρόβλεψη για την ασφαλή μετακίνηση των ΑμεΑ 
·                ειδική σήμανση braille στους κεντρικούς χώρους εξυπηρέτησης για άτομα με προβλήματα όρασης 

Στο πλαίσιο της εκδήλωσης ο πλοίαρχος του πλοίου κ. Γεροντάκης, χαιρέτισε τους παρευρισκόμενους τονίζοντας ότι πρόκειται για ένα υπερσύγχρονο πλοίο και επισημαίνοντας τις υψηλές προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας, την άνεση και τη φιλοξενία, που προσφέρει το Νήσος Ρόδος στους επιβάτες. Στη συνέχεια ο κ. Κληρονόμος μίλησε για τους αναπτυξιακούς στόχους της Hellenic Seaways που υλοποιούνται μέσα από σημαντικές επενδύσεις που ξεπερνούν τα 270 εκ. ευρώ την τελευταία πενταετία, συμβάλλοντας συγχρόνως στην προώθηση του τουρισμού και στην εξυπηρέτηση των κατοίκων των νησιών. Πιο συγκεκριμένα ανέφερε ότι: τα σημερινά εγκαίνια του Νήσος Ρόδος, αποδεικνύουν πως παρά το δυσμενές οικονομικό περιβάλλον, η εταιρεία επενδύει συνεχώς στην αναβάθμιση του στόλου της, αλλά και των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει στους επιβάτες της».

Στη συνέχεια ο πλοίαρχος ξενάγησε τους καλεσμένους στους άνετους χώρους του πλοίου, που προσφέρουν πανοραμική θέα, ενώ η περιήγηση ολοκληρώθηκε στο εστιατόριο του πλοίου, όπου οι καλεσμένοι είχαν την ευκαιρία να απολαύσουν νοστιμιές από την κουζίνα του «Νήσος Ρόδος».

Η Hellenic Seaways, αποτελεί τη μεγαλύτερη, σύμφωνα με τον αριθμό των πλοίων ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία της Ελλάδας με στόλο 32 συμβατικών και ταχύπλοων πλοίων που εξυπηρετούν 36 προορισμούς σε Κυκλάδες, ΒΑ Αιγαίο, Σποράδες, Σαρωνικό, Δωδεκάνησα και Κρήτη. Λειτουργώντας με συνέπεια απέναντι στο επιβατικό κοινό, συνεχίζει να προσφέρει άψογη εξυπηρέτηση και εξαιρετικής ποιότητας υπηρεσίες στους ταξιδιώτες που την επιλέγουν, πάντα με το πιο ζεστό χαμόγελο των ανθρώπων της.

Το «Νήσος Ρόδος» εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Κως-Ρόδος κάθε Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή και αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 18:00 το απόγευμα,
και από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου κάθε Τρίτη, Πέμπτη και Κυριακή στίς 15:30 το απόγευμα.

*Hellenic Seaways Πάμε μαζί!*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Φωτογραφικό υλικό απο τα εγκαίνια του Νήσος Ρόδος.
egkainia2.jpg

egkainia3.jpg

egkainia4.jpg

egkania6.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

egainia1.jpg

egainia2.jpg

egainia3.jpg

egainia4.jpg

egainia5.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

egainia6.jpg

egainia7.jpg

egainia8.jpg

egainia9.jpg

egainia12.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

egainia10.jpg

egainia11.jpg

----------

